# Wlan drucker von lan PC ansteuern



## Fack the Duck (22. November 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...

ich habe einen Wlan drucker (HP Z4500 irgendwas) und 2 PC's welche über LAN mit dem Router(Fritzbox) verbunden sind. Kann ich jetzt den Drucker über den PC ansteuern? Quasi PC->Router->Wlan Drucker?

oder müssen die PC's jetzt eine Wlan karte bekommen? Oder der Drucker an den Router per USB angeschlossen werden?

ich hoffe mein Problem ist klar rüber gekommen und ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Besten Dank 

Duck


----------



## Nemesis_AS (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

Das sollte eigentlich alles im Handbuch, oder in den Installationsanweisungen stehen.

Der Drucker sollte von beiden PC's über den Router (WLAN) angesteuert werden können. Allerdings musst du dazu natürlich erst einmal den Drucker per WLAN  mit dem Router verbinden und auf beiden Rechnern muss der Treiber für den Drucker installiert sein. Eine WLAN Karte brauchen die Rechner nicht, sie sind ja schon über Kabel verbunden. Die Kommunikation mit dem Drucker läuft dann ausschließlich PC>Router> WLAN Drucker 

Um diesen zu installieren, kann es sein, das du den Drucker als erstes per USB mit dem Router oder den Rechnern verbinden musst.

Sobald der Treiber installiert und die WLAN Verbindung eingerichtet ist, kannst du das USB Kabel wieder entfernen und den Drucker irgendwo hinstellen, wo du magst. 

Alles weitere macht er dann immer per WLAN. 
Nur einige Funktionen wie z.B. Automatisches Ein/Ausschalten geht über WLAN nicht. (Zumindest bei mir (Canon Drucker), denke aber das ist generell so, weil ja kein Signal empfangen werden kann, wenn er aus ist)

Wie gesagt, sollte es dafür aber eigentlich eine Kurzanleitung geben. Das Treiber Installationsprogramm sagt dir aber auch was zu tun ist.

MfG


----------



## loltheripper (22. November 2012)

Wenn du im Handbuch nichts findest, dann richte unter windows einen neuen Netzwerkdrucker ein also so:
Systemsteuerung\Hardware und Sound\Geräte und Drucker -> drucker hinzufügen -> netzwerkdrucker -> drucker ist nicht aufgeführt -> drucker unter verwendung von tcp/ip... -> ip Adresse vom Drucker angeben -> anstatt automatischer erkennung auf tcp/ip umstellen -> fertig oder treiber installieren je nach gerät

So funktioniert das bei mir nur hat es den bug das windows immer anzeigt "drucker antwortet nicht" er druck aber trotzdem


----------



## Java_Jim (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

du kannst von jedem PC im Netzwerk aus - egal ob über Kabel oder WLAN - auf dem Router drucken.

Du musst natürlich den Treiber installieren; aber vorher am Drucker die WLAN-Verbindung einrichten, da der Drucker während der Treiberinstallation vom PC erkannt werden muss.

Hab nämlich auch einen HP-Drucker am WLAN hängen.


----------

